# Choc Malt - Flavour Additions



## gibbocore (14/8/09)

Hi Brewers, I'm doing some recipe development and was curious as to what levels choc malt will add flavour, for instance, i have in my recipe 50g which was originally to add some colour and flavour to some straight up galaxy and wheat malt and to give some nuttyness to what could be a bland canvas, i gots to thinking then that perhaps i should simply add some munich malt instead for malt complexity but now its a bit to dark, as i wanted a summer ale, so now i am left with the conundrum of whether or not 50g of choc will even contribute to flavour. Perhaps i should use carahell or caramunich and ditch the munich and choc all together.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pennywise (14/8/09)

I use choc & choc chit quite a fair bit and I can tell you now 50g will do sweet FA by way of flavour. Choc chit is IMO much more flavoursom but I doubt 50g of that will do much either.


----------



## seemax (14/8/09)

50g in 5kg will add no flavour, only colour.

I would go with the munich or vienna malt.


----------

